# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Συγκατοίκηση Κοκατίλ

## Πόπη

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Έχω ένα κοκατιλ 1 χρόνου.. Το αγόρασα ήμερο. Τρώει από το χέρι μου πετάει προς το χέρι όταν φυσικά 
Του έχω πάρει το αγαπημένο του παιχνίδι,δεν με αφήνει να τον χαϊδέψω ποτέ δεν το έκανε.βρεθηκα σε μια 
Κατάσταση να χρειαστεί να πάρω την θυληκια μιας φίλης που δεν γινόταν να την φροντίσει άλλο.
Ειναι πάνω από 2 χρόνων αγορασμένη από πετ προφανώς άγρια. Στην πρώην ιδιοκτήτρια στεκόταν στο χέρι
Δεν επιτρέπεται χάδια και πετούσε μέσα στο σπίτι που ζούσε. Τώρα την έχω.δεν αφήνει να πλησιάσεις
Ούτε το δάχτυλο επιτίθεται. Τζαμπι όμως από το χεράκι τρώει. Ο δικός μου την κυνηγάει σε κάθε κίνηση 
Και αυτή τον αγνοεί. Είναι σε χωριστά κλουβιά εννοείται. Τι κάνουμε τώρα παιδιά? Θα μου αγριέψει
Και Ο δικός μου? Ηρερευει η κοπέλα?

----------


## Flifliki

Αν καθόταν στο χέρι της φίλης σου δεν είναι τόσο πολύ άγρια, ίσως με πολύ υπομονή την καταφέρεις κ εσύ. Προς το παρόν είσαι ξένη γι αυτήν. Αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις καλύτερα να τα αφήσεις ξεχωριστά ακόμα γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να επηρεαστεί ο αρσενικός. Εγώ έχω λοβακια, το αγόρι μου ενώ ήταν σχετικά φιλικό όταν του έφερα το κορίτσι που είναι άγριο κ φοβητσιαρικο άρχισε να με αποφεύγει κ αυτός. Τώρα που πέρασε αρκετός καιρός έχει ηρεμήσει λίγο.

----------


## Πόπη

> Αν καθόταν στο χέρι της φίλης σου δεν είναι τόσο πολύ άγρια, ίσως με πολύ υπομονή την καταφέρεις κ εσύ. Προς το παρόν είσαι ξένη γι αυτήν. Αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις καλύτερα να τα αφήσεις ξεχωριστά ακόμα γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να επηρεαστεί ο αρσενικός. Εγώ έχω λοβακια, το αγόρι μου ενώ ήταν σχετικά φιλικό όταν του έφερα το κορίτσι που είναι άγριο κ φοβητσιαρικο άρχισε να με αποφεύγει κ αυτός. Τώρα που πέρασε αρκετός καιρός έχει ηρεμήσει λίγο.


Η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν της δίνω κεχρί έρχεται η καημένη... Θα το. Προσπαθήσω μήπως και μάθει.. Ο καημένος ο δικός μου παραμένει παιχνιδιαρης και ολα
Απλά έχει κολλήσει στην άκρη του κλουβιού και παρακολουθεί την κάνε της κίνηση..

----------


## Flifliki

Είναι φυσικό αυτό που κάνει. Ειδικά αν ήταν πάντα μόνος του. Σίγουρα θέλει να την πλησιάσει, ίσως και να ζευγαρωσει  :Happy0062:

----------


## Πόπη

Βρε λες?? Είμαι για φωλια και πριονίδι??
Η θυληκια μου κάθεται συχνά στον πάτο του κλουβιού κουρνιασμενη 
Τρώει και τις κουτσουλιές της ώρες ώρες..και το φαγητό της 
Και νερό πίνει και μπάνιο κάνει...

----------


## koukoulis

Το θηλυκό πουλάκι έχει στη διάθεσή του κάποια πηγή ασβεστίου, όπως το κόκκαλο σουπιάς; 
Να τη χαίρεσαι

----------

